# Dreamers post surgery



## rockin r (Apr 20, 2008)

Since the other thread was about her injury, I thought I would start a new one on her recovery progress... She is doing amazingly good! When we first got there she WOULD NOT have anything to do with ME and ME only, I guess she is mad at me.... But after 1/2 hour she was MY baby again...SIGH... As were were pulling in the parking lot Rita from WeOkie was right behind us to get her baby! She is such a wonderful lady, she went and saw Dreamer before she ran off to her baby! We had a wonderful chat took a pic and she was off to take her baby home. It was like we new each other forever! The vet said she will come home next weekend!!!




I think this did Dreamer and I a world of good to see and feel each other again.. I was sooo mentally exhausted, I slept all the way home! So....here she is...and a pic of Rita and I..





I forgot to add that Art is putting a count down board in her stall as to when she will be back home!!

She was very stand offish with me...






Then she came to me....















Then to Art...











And her poor hip. That made me cry...What you see is a surgical sponge sewed on the top of the staples to keep dirt out, and to protect it from infection. Her incision is 8-9" long. she has internal stitches and outer staples...OUCH!!






And my Friend....Rita....


----------



## barnbum (Apr 20, 2008)

Happiness.


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I see a bit of a smile on her face in that 3rd photo.

She looks good despite her traumas and will delighted to

get back home with you and in her own bedroom.

Hopefully the week will pass quickly for you and for Dreamer.


----------



## Debd (Apr 20, 2008)

This is WONDERFUL news!!!



I am so happy Dreamer is doing so well. Please take care of yourself this week, resting up for your baby to come home.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 20, 2008)

She surely LOVES her Momma! It's nice to see you all together, and I will continue to keep the three of you in my prayers. Such a beautiful bond.

Jodi


----------



## Barbie (Apr 20, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]So glad you and Art got to visit Dreamer - she is just making you pay for not being there. Brat!!!! Once you get her home, it sure won't take her long to get back to normal.[/SIZE]

I remember when I first saw Dawn post op - her incision was probably at least 4"-5" long with a drain in it - broke my heart - but it didn't faze her.

Dreamer looks wonderful. This week will probably fly by as you get her quarters ready for her. It's a miracle what prayers and wonderful surgeons and caretakers can do for these miniature loves of our lives.

Take care of yourselves as life will probably be more hectic for awhile when she is back home.

Hugs and prayers for a swift recovery.

Barbie


----------



## Candice (Apr 20, 2008)

This is so wonderful!! Looks like she is recovering beautifully. Definitely sounds like somone was a little mad at you. Glad she got that out of her system. Great photos. Thankyou for sharing. Can't wait till you and Art can get her home.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful, just beautiful! Just know that this angel is still watching over you even from afar HUGS to all three of you. This is a very happy ending and it just makes my heart so full to see everything come together as it should. Bless you!






All those






have certainly paid off! YAY!!!

Love,

Connie


----------



## Marty (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Keri (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah!!! Great job on her! I'm so glad she's doing good! Can't wait for her to come home!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 20, 2008)

You know how it is when we get in a snit with somebody we love......just can't stay mad for very long. LOL

Just wanted to add my congratulations on her successful surgery and lotsa wishes for a speedy recovery.

Love those hearts Marty.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 20, 2008)

Awwww...I got all choked up seeing these pictures!!! Thank you for sharing with us everything you have been through. I'm so glad she's doing well...and I agree with Nancy...she looks good for what she's been thru. Her eyes are so bright and she looks very alert. My prayers for her for continued recouperation and that she is once again at home and happy and healthy. I have to say it is so heartwarming to see how much you and Art love your little girl. You don't have to say a word.....it's written all over in these pics!


----------



## Bonny (Apr 20, 2008)

Hugs! She looks so much better!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh it is so good to hear about these happy endings! I'm so happy for you.

Marty, that was a sweet addition to the picture. I really liked it.


----------



## wildoak (Apr 20, 2008)

She looks wonderful - and she was just sulking a bit LOL. I have a chronic colic mare who has been through surgery and some bad colics after, who sulks big time if I have to leave her at the vet. Turns her butt to me very deliberately and sulks.



And strangely enough, she is also a Dreamer.

Glad your girl is recovering and will be home soon.

Jan


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Dreamer just looks [SIZE=14pt]WONDERFUL[/SIZE]! Except for her hip you'd never know of all the trauma she's been through.

I'm so glad she decided to make up with you. She is one lucky little horse to have a family like she does.

We'll continue prayers here for a quick and uneventful recovery.

Charlotte


----------



## Brandi* (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting the pics from today!!!!!!! She looks great and the pics of you and her are so sweet. I am overjoyed that she is doing so well


----------



## ontherisefarm (Apr 20, 2008)

Thankyou so much for the update. We are all happy for you and Dreamer and we are still praying for her continual improvement. Take care.....


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Apr 20, 2008)

AWE!





I am so glad Dreamer is on the road to recovery!








That incision looks like it hurts too! OUCH!





Keep us updated on her progress and I will be looking for more pictures when she is healing...





Jeri


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update!!!

I know you will be counting the hours until she is home. Hope her recovery goes smoothly!!!! It is easy to see how devoted you are to her, she is a very lucky gal!!!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 20, 2008)

Theresa the pics said it all and Im not surprised she made you pay your dues before she would let you love on her they are sooooo smart. Continued prayers for continued improvement and a uneventful week until she can come home. She looks good. No one would ever know all she has been through. Take care and rest.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic news I am very happy for you!


----------



## albahurst (Apr 20, 2008)

Such a wonderful report!

Peggy


----------



## MountainMeadows (Apr 20, 2008)

Ahh Theresa & Art -- I truly know just how you feel. When you are up to it, just give me a call and we can talk about the road ahead.

Rose & I send our love,

Stacy


----------



## REO (Apr 20, 2008)

I was hoping you'd meet Rita! I met her 15 years ago and love her to bits!

I LOVE seeing the happiness on your faces! Dreamer looks awesome!


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 20, 2008)

Wonderful news! Some of those pics are priceless....


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 20, 2008)

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!!!




































Robin


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 20, 2008)

so glad to hear your wonderful news





Dreamer looks great and

you 2 looks so relieved

great pictures


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 20, 2008)

It is a true miracle. Her recovery is absolutely remarkable. All those prayers had to of gotten through to the man above. It is so wonderful that she is doing so well and so glad she looks so good. She will be home real soon in her own stall with Oh My and God to keep her company.

God bless,

Mary


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 20, 2008)

She just looks amazing!



I'm so impressed with her will to heal. You guys are the ultimate mini parents!


----------



## Boinky (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm SOOO glad to hear she's doing well!


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 20, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You have your girl back...I am so very happy for you!


----------



## Miniv (Apr 20, 2008)

Dreamer looks wonderful. I swear I saw an "evil" grin in that smiling photo.


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 20, 2008)

Those pics are great! Glad to see her looking so good. I wouldn't mind the sulk too much..like little kids that way...lol. They like to see you squirm sometimes. Glad you had a great visit and good news she will be home soon. Hope her recovery keeps going so smoothly.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 21, 2008)

So very glad she is on the road to recovery.......I am so happy for you.


----------



## sedeh (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad to hear she's in the recovery phase and doing well!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2008)

This is the news we have all been hoping and praying for








The pictures are just beautiful, the love is shining out between the three of you.

As others have said, Dreamer looks amazing after all she has been through, all credit to the way you look after your animals.

Hoping that now her recovery goes to plan and she can be back where she belongs next weekend, surrounded by the love of two very special people.

Anna


----------



## Sue S (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so glad that dreamer is better, and will be able to come home to Mom and Dad, She will be so happy to get to her own bedroom.


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 21, 2008)

THose wonderful photos brought tears of joy to my eyes!!! SOOOO glad she's recovering well!





Jessi


----------



## wwminis (Apr 21, 2008)

*










*

So Glad Dreamer is doing good!

Hi Rita,

I was lucky to meet Rita at the Central Championship Show in 05!

Bill


----------



## WeeOkie (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Bill and Robin



and of course Theresa, Art, and Theresa's mom. It was so good to meet them.



What a nice, loving family. Dreamer sure did look wonderful, after all she's been through. I am so happy for all of them. I do hope she gets to come home soon.

My little mare Dede was so fortunate that I got her there quickly enough not to cause any damage to her, we think. Am very lucky to get to bring her home so quickly. The beautiful black pinto filly was in a sitting dog position - supposedly the hardest dystocia to re-position unless under general anesthesia. She's been such a wonderful broodmare, 15 years old and this would have been her tenth baby. I need to start a new thread, instead of hijacking this one, but I'm so tired. Just got in from delivering my 4th live foal for the week/year, and may have 4 more this week.

Anyway, Theresa, take care and was so good to visit with you yesterday.

Rita


----------



## Suzie (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh this is a much easier thread to read!! I was always afraid to read the other one...





Great pics. I will look again when my tears clear up. LOL! Thanks for posting the update.

I know she will do great. How can she not with all that love around her??? Hugs!


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 21, 2008)

Kathy


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 21, 2008)

So happy for you and Dreamer. She'll recover soon enough with everyone there to love her.



Great news and the pictures say it all.


----------



## diamonddminis (Apr 21, 2008)

Great news sooooooo glad she is doing well



by the pictures she looks good. Will keep praying for a speedy recovery...


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh Theresa and Art, I am so happy for all of you! The pix were great! Thanks for sharing some of your precious time with Dreamer...

She looks really good! Keep us posted this week on hows shes doing and I will be waiting to see pix of her after she comes home next week..

(((HUGS))

Missy


----------



## minie812 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Manyspots (Apr 21, 2008)

My goodness what a roller coaster this has been but what a wonderful ending! Glad things are looking up and one can see the love you both have for this wonderful little mare. Lavonne


----------



## Tammie (Apr 21, 2008)

That is absolutely fantastic news! I am so happy to hear that she is now on the road to recovery. The pictures are wonderful and brought tears to my eyes. I will be keeping her in my prayers.

Tammie~


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, she DOES look really good, despite what she has been through. This is SO awesome!! Marty, love what you did with the photo, LOL

That is great, thanks for sharing the pics... sounds like it was a good day for all!! Keep us posted. You guys are so caring- needs to be more in the world like you guys!!


----------



## Gena (Apr 21, 2008)

What wonderful pictures, thank you for sharing them with us





What a blessing she is doing so well, we will continue to pray for Dreamers recovery!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Apr 21, 2008)

I waited and kept checking for an update on your trip to see Dreamer, then I lost my internet until now..



I am so glad that she is doing good, and thanks for the picutres.. Pictures are worth a thousand words-- Seeing you two together, wow!!



She will remain in my prayers until she is completely recovered!!!


----------



## basshorse (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow! Thanks so much for sharing the pictures of Dreamer! Again, I hope when things settle down, you will be able to take all of the photos and different pieces that you have written and have someone publish them for you. I'm an elementary school teacher and have read thousands of children's books. You have a a very special story to share. There is potential to publish it several different ways and in different formats that would be lovely. I have a couple of friends that I could refer you to to help you get something going. I know you are dealing with a ton right now...just an idea to file away for later. Your family and Dreamer continue to be in our thoughts and prayers. Best wishes, take care, and we are thrilled for Dreamer!






~ Becky


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Rockinr,

I followed your story... I'm verry happy to see that mom is ok now, it has been a hard time for you all!

Take good care of her, she will need it!!

Wishing you goodluck for the future!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Theresa hoping this finds Dreamer recovering well and you getting some well needed rest.

I was wondering what surgical procedure they ended up doing to fix Dreamers injury. I think this would be good info to have just in case something like this ever happens to someone else. I know it is very possible and I was thinking the average vet might recommend to put an animal down under the circumstances. Having the knowledge of what they did for Dreamer would be a plus.

Thanks so much,

Still many prayers coming your way for the speedy recovery of your beloved Dreamer.

Mary


----------



## Barbie (Apr 22, 2008)

Theresa-

Hope Dreamer has had a couple of great days since your visit. I know you can't wait to have her home again.

I just received a phone call yesterday telling me my Dawn (now 3, born with dislocated hip, fractured femur, surgery @ 4 1/2 days) had been bred. I'm excited, but scared too. All I know is the surgeons gave my girl a clean bill of health and said go for it.

Can't wait till Dreamer is 100% again.

Barbie


----------



## rockin r (Apr 22, 2008)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> I was wondering what surgical procedure they ended up doing to fix Dreamers injury. I think this would be good info to have just in case something like this ever happens to someone else. I know it is very possible and I was thinking the average vet might recommend to put an animal down under the circumstances. Having the knowledge of what they did for Dreamer would be a plus.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> ...


The surgeons removed her hip ball. approx. 2-1/2" in length, so she will hobble some on her right back leg. Since a horse does not have a hip "socket" just like a small bowl "cup your hand and that is what the hip ball rests in" attached by "tendons and ligaments". In time it will form a false cup for the hip to rest in. From my understanding most vets will recommend putting the horse down. But Dreamer was fortunate enough to have soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many people love her and want to see her live a long life. And that she will!! There are other alternatives like: **pin the hip in place which causes severe arthritis is a few years and would have to remove the hip ball anyway. ** leave it as it is and hope it will heal as best it can, this was not an option for her as the ball was under the pelvic?! or **remove the ball. Which was the only option for Dreamer. Somewhere on the original thread I posted a pic of her x-ray. I would be happy to answer any questions that I possibly can. I can't speculate on anything because I only know what was best for Dreamer and I am still asorbing everything that has happened to her. Thanks for asking and keeping her in your prayers....Dreamer, Art and Theresa


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 22, 2008)

It all seems miraculous to me that so much can be done for these horses that years ago wasnt even possible.Continued prayers for Dreamer's recovery and trip home and beyond.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you Theresa for sharing what they did for Dreamer in the way of repairing her hip. I think this is a realistic choice for this type of injury. I hope if people are armed with this kind of knowledge there will be more of these life saving procedures performed on our awesome equine breed. We are very lucky in that our breed is small enough to be able to utilize these types of procedures to save a life unlike the larger breeds that are difficult to manage the recovery phase due to there size.

Thanks again and sure hope Dreamer comes home this weekend it sounds like her recovery is progressing really well.Thanks for the pics and the one of Rita she is the breeder of the sire of one of my horses that of course I just love to pieces.

Mary


----------



## Mona (Apr 23, 2008)

I am so happy to hear she came through surgery well!! Such wonderful news! I bet you can;t wait to get her home again. That is quite the incision there!

Rita...nice to "meet you" and to be able to put a face with your name!


----------



## Barbie (Apr 25, 2008)

It's been a couple of days since anything has been posted on Dreamer. I sure hope she is progressing rapidly and is going to be coming home this weekend. Has anyone heard anything?

Barbie


----------



## REO (Apr 25, 2008)

Theresa will be here in an hour. I'm dying to ask her myself!





Dreamer comes home tomorrow! WHOOO HOOO!!!!


----------



## Barbie (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh I'm so happy - please give Theresa a hug from me - I am so excited - you would think she is mine. Looking forward to seeing pictures - hope she'll be back on the camera for a while. WHOO WHOO is right!!!!!

Barbie


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 25, 2008)

Im so happy she will be back home soon cant wait to hear the good news from Theresa and Art. Continued prayers for continued good health.


----------



## REO (Apr 25, 2008)

Very bad news.

As Theresa was coming up my drive she was on the phone with the vet. Seems Dreamer was down last night with colic and the tech worked on her. Finally at 2 AM the tech called the vet and they say she is impacted really bad and for Theresa & Art to not come get her now. And they didn't tell Theresa until 5:30 PM today that she was down. She can't/won't get up and is in a lot of pain. Poor Dreamer. She won't eat either.

Poor Theresa cried. I hugged her and felt so helpless. She asked me to post this as she's not up to it right now. Her heart is crushed. They hope to go up there to visit Dreamer tomorrow or Sunday.

PRAYERS ARE NEEDED PLEASE!!!!

Robin


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 25, 2008)

OH GOD!!!! PLease protect Dreamer!!!!!! Everybody PRAY PLEASE!!!!

Robin


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that! I was also getting excited for her to come home, now colic, bummer!

Please keep us updated on her, I will be worrying..

Missy


----------



## Barbie (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG - poor Dreamer, Theresa and Art. Prayers heading that way. Please God, make her well - she has been through so much as has been such a trooper. I hope she'll be ok. I wonder if she has been eating her normal diet - poor baby.

Praying for good news!

Barbie


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 25, 2008)

NOOOOOO Please God after all this hold Dreamer in your hand and make this just a hurdle in her recovery one she can overcome. Prayers also for Theresa and Art that they are able to make the trip and visit and lift Dreamers will. Please let this little mare continue with her progress.


----------



## rockin r (Apr 25, 2008)

REO said:


> Very bad news.
> 
> As Theresa was coming up my drive she was on the phone with the vet. Seems Dreamer was down last night with colic and the tech worked on her. Finally at 2 AM the tech called the vet and they say she is impacted really bad and for Theresa & Art to not come get her now. And they didn't tell Theresa until 5:30 PM today that she was down. She can't/won't get up and is in a lot of pain. Poor Dreamer. She won't eat either.
> 
> ...


Thank you REO for posting this for me...You have been a rock for Art and I beiing so close to help us. Once again we are numbb, but this time we know what is wrong with her. She is getting arouund the clock care so we don't worry about her carer, we worry about her having enough strength to pull thru an impaction after all that she has already gone thru. At 530pm vet said she was dehydrated, not eatinng, or getting to her feet. He said it is bad but, not to the point of no return yet! See could go either way. I am still waiting for the vet call me, but he said it could be morning before he doees. I guess no news is good news? I just can't seem to stop crying for her, sooo fare away from us, I know she is frighteend and dosent understamd what and why this is happennig to her. So just once moree I ask, please pray for "OUR" Dreamer..


----------



## Royal Crescent (Apr 25, 2008)

I have been following Dreamers recovery and am so sorry to hear about the colic. She has been such a fighter so I hope that her will to live and everyones prayers will see her through this crisis. God Bless!


----------



## basshorse (Apr 25, 2008)

Theresa, Art, and Dreamer our thoughts and prayers continue to be with you from Washington State. We will continue to check in until she is home, please keep us posted when able....Many Hugs!






~ Becky


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh no!



After all she's been through, she just HAS to get better!!!

Jessi


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh no!!! I was just reading this thinking Dreamer will be on her way home this weekend. I am so sorry that this has happened. I'm sending lots of prayers for her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Barbie (Apr 26, 2008)

Theresa-Hoping for good news this morning. Hopefully she is a little better and you and Art can go see her and give her a hug. This poor little mare has gone through so much. Come on Dreamer, one more time, please be strong. Theresa, hugs to you and Art.

I'm praying for a good update.

Barbie


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this, I'm sending prayers your way for a full recovery. Kathy


----------



## Connie P (Apr 26, 2008)

After all this poor mare has been through please let this pass so she can continue to heal and return home safely to her loving family. Theresa and Art, I still pray for you all daily.


----------



## WeeOkie (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, Theresa, I'm so sorry to hear of Dreamer's setback. My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you all.

Rita


----------



## rockin r (Apr 26, 2008)

The phone rang at 330am. Between Art, myself, and three dogs in the bed WE ALL ended up in a true dog pile in the middle of the bedroom floor trying to get to the phone! OH! NOTE: (There were no dogs hurt in the answering of the phone, I got a bump on the head, and Art got a paw in the mouth), true story! Sorry, I am just trying to keep on the bright side of this....Anyways, I answer the phone... Hello??? Is Chris there??? HUH?? Is Chris there???...You have got to be kidding me, DO YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS???? Yes, Can I talk to Chris?? You have the wrong number! Are you sure, this is the number he gave me? Why would he give me a wrong number? I hung up!!! The vet has not called yet. I never did go back to sleep, so I watched Miranda on the tv, she is due by May 12th (342 days). As soon as we can get her cam up she will be on Wefoal. We have been sooooooo asorbed by Dreamer that we have only kept one eye on Miranda, we need to pay more attention to her, this is her first foal with us, she has had 2 foals with her previous owner. I am sorry to be rattling and rambling on like this. As soon as the vet calls I will post as to her condition this am...If I don't hear from him by 10am, I am going to call.

UPDATE:::: The vet called as I post this...It is with a very FULL HEART to tell you, Dreamer has pulled thru the impaction!!!!!!!!! She has not passed all of it, but she is UP!!!, has GOOD gut sounds, Drinking LOTS OF WATER, and her ears are up!!!! Vet said once again, when she hears a female voice, she is looking for me!!! ME!!! After all that she has been thru, she is weak. He thinks it is a very nessasary that I come and see her. I called Art he is on his way home from work, so as soon as he gets here we are leaving to go and see her. Then we will go back tomorrow. THANK YOU....THANK YOU....THANK YOU!!!! FOR ALL WHO PRAYED FOR HER LAST NIGHT! OH I AM SOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## gimp (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy tears...this has been quite the emotional roller coaster. Once again the tough little girl hangs in.


----------



## Barbie (Apr 26, 2008)

Lots of happy tears from me as I type this. I have been checking every half hour for an update. Thanks God - prayers answered once again and prayers continuing for a speedy recovery from this set back so that she can be home with you soon. Little Dreamer - you are one very special mare. What a big heart and will to live you have.

Drive carefully as you go to see her. I know you would like to blink and be there. Please give her a hug from me. I'll be waiting for your next update.

Barbie


----------



## jbrat (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been following Dreamer's story. What a roller coaster!

We're praying for a good recovery w/ no more set backs.

How emotionally drained you must be.

Best wishes!


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh wow, what a wild ride this has been! I'm SO glad to hear that Dreamer is recovering from the impaction after her great start at recovering from her surgery. Keeping all of you in my prayers!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank God she is Ok. I prayed all night that the vets would be able to clear her. Impaction is a common side effect of anesthesia in horses. Thank God she was still at the vets were she received 24/7 care. Prayers still with Dreamer to carry her through this test of her will to live. Go little girl Go!!!

God bless,

Mary


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 26, 2008)

Theresa ,

I was afraid to read this - I am so thankful that the news is good and that Dreamer is back fighting to live.

Lots of HUGS and PRAYERS for you, for Art and especially for precious Dreamer!!

She is indeed a special little mare and through this wonderful LB Forum - so many people have come to look for info about Dreamer. She is truly a little miracle mare - the outporing of love and support for each other during difficult times make me proud to be a mini horse owner and proud to be a Lil' Beginnings member!!


----------



## wwminis (Apr 26, 2008)

jbrat said:


> I've been following Dreamer's story. What a roller coaster!
> 
> We're praying for a good recovery w/ no more set backs.
> 
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 26, 2008)

And hugs to Dreamer's mom and dad.

Charlotte


----------



## TripleDstables (Apr 26, 2008)

It's good to see that she is on the way to recovery now! I'm very happy for you!





She seems like a real sweetheart, gorgeous girl!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG, I was afraid to keep reading this.... and once again, your post brought me to tears.. I am so happy she is doing better. I hope she keeps improving with NO setbacks...

Do they think she just wasn't drinking enough?? Got dehydrated and impacted?? Maybe take her some soaked beet pulp as a treat? That is good to keep the gut moving.. and add some moisture..??

Most of my mares foal at about 335 days and some even earlier, so keep an eye on your other girl. I bet they miss Dreamer too.


----------



## REO (Apr 26, 2008)

As I was up all night watching my mares, I was praying HARD for Dreamer and sending her my best healing thoughts. Thank you so much for the email Theresa! I had happy tears!!!!

Oh thank God! And I'm glad you're going to see her! I was saying that last night.

I can't wait to hear how your visit went!

You need to drop by again when you can........


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 26, 2008)

I am sooo glad that at least this update is good I will once again ask God to hold you Art and Dreamer in his hands and help you all through this with successful results. It feels like she is our horse with the emotional ups and downs. I told my hubby when I read your post about the impaction to him that Dreamer needs Theresa its been too long. Now she will have you and will again have the will to keep trying. I wish you could stay up there with her. Love is powerful medicine. Continued prayers from Maine for you and your little girl.


----------



## bonloubri (Apr 26, 2008)

When I read your update, first I got chills and then tears of joy. I am so happy that Dreamer is up and looking for her Mom. I know she misses you Theresa. Continues thoughts and prayers for Dreamer and her human Mom & Dad.


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah! I was scared to read... but SO GLAD it was GOOD news! Continued prayers for a continued recovery!

Jessi


----------



## rockin r (Apr 26, 2008)

We are back....Sigh....She is doing ok, she is very weak. She has been thru alot. We spent all aftenoon with her. Her spirits are very high. She has not passed all of the impaction yet, but the vet thinks she will. She is getting bran mash and beet pulp... and drinking lots of water!!! He said the impaction is moving, so that in itself is good news! He said not to even ask when she will come home



, to soon to tell. But she is in excellent care there. Seeing us did help her, we got her to eat some yummy mash. We will be going back tomorrow and spend as much time as they will let us.. Sorry no pics this time. We will take some tomorrow. Thank you to all who pray for her and ask about her....Theresa and Art


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 26, 2008)

so glad she is improving

what a time you all have had

prayers for her continued improvement

Lori


----------



## Barbie (Apr 26, 2008)

So glad she is improving. I am sure seeing you helped her a lot. I'm praying for continued improvement. Please try and get some rest tonight so you are ready to pick up her spirits tomorrow.

Barbie


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 26, 2008)

wow

she is looking great.

I am so glad she is doing better

keep us posted.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here I was, reading through the posts anxiously awaiting the one that described Dreamers return home.

Then.......Oh NO! Impaction colic? Why? Why? After that, like others said, I was afraid to continue reading. But, once again, Dreamer has shown us what a little fighter she is.

I'm sooo glad she's passing the impaction and seems to be on the road to recovery once again. Thank you SO much for letting us share this time in life. Prayers will continue as long as we know Dreamer needs them.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 26, 2008)

Continued prayers for you Art and Dreamer. Oh and for a successful foaling for MIranda too. Hang in there I know it must be so very hard. Im sure she will be looking for you tomorrow saying OK whens mom and dad coming. So glad she got some time with you it will make a difference I just know it will. Thank you for updating us when you have to be soooo exhausted.


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update, dont you just hate those middle of the night phone calls, I've had a few of them and they are not usually good news. Thank goodness yours was a false alarm.

Have to good visit with Dreamer today, keeping you all in my thoughts, Kathy


----------



## MountainMeadows (Apr 27, 2008)

H Theresa,

I am so relieved to hear that Dreamer is pushing thru this hurdle -- I hope that the techs are taking her for daily walks -- it is so good for her and really helps with the gut to keep things moving. I know sometimes the vets are very conservative about recovery and stall rest is usually prescribed -- gotta remember that these minis aren't as weight sensitive as big horses and are capable of doing a lot more than they would if they were full size.

Looking forward to more POSITIVE updates ! !

I am sure you are ready to get off this roller coaster -- I remember it all way too well, call me if you need a shoulder






Stacy & Rose


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh my God, what a rollercoaster! I have been off for a few days, and rushed on here to catch the news. I read she was coming home - then I read about the colic! I was terrified to read on, I just could not believe that this wonderful little horse was suffering again.

But suddenly there was hope again, and Dreamer again proved that she is a horse in a million! There cant have been many who struggled through this sort of episode/episodes. What a spirit she has!

Praying hard now for her recovery to be simple and straightforward. I am absolutely sure that she now needs Theresa and Art to be with her as much as is possible, and I think the vets at last realise this - all credit to the hospital vets who have also fought so hard for little Dreamer.

Lets just hope for that wonderous happy ending to be very soon.

Anna


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh I am so glad she is passing the inpaction!! Poor girl!! She has had such a rough time and so have you both..

More (((HUGS))) and Prayers coming to you all.

I hope your visit today went well..

Missy


----------

